# Bolt Power Consumption?



## RickK (Oct 12, 2015)

Anybody know how many amps the Bolt power supply is rated for and what the average power draw is? From memory in the Roamio threads, the Roamio series runs in the 14-16W range. And as a reference the Roamio basic wall wart is a 12V/2A supply. The Premiere was ~22W.

The smaller formfactor hard drive drive is good for saving a couple watts, but the faster processor might offset that?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My 4TB Bolt is drawing 12.6 watts in standby. And when all four tuners are buffering, out of standby, it's drawing around 16 watts. It's fluctuating between 15.8 and 16.2.

I forgot to put a watt meter on the 500GB Bolt so I can't compare them right now.


----------



## rsday75 (Oct 8, 2015)

So, about 300-400 watts less than the crappy DVR from the cable company this is replacing.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Here is a pic of the Bolt power supply specs.

It shows the output is 12.0V and 3.0Amps.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I was trying to get this new FiOS cable card to work in the Bolt, so I tried it in Both my Bolts. So I plugged the 500GB Bolt into a watt meter while I had the chance.(Unfortunately the cable card didn't work with either Bolt.

The 500GB Bolt is drawing around 1 watt less than the 4TB Bolt is.

The 500GB Bolt is drawing around 15 watts with all four tuners buffering.


----------



## colodane (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the measurements. Does your power meter also measure VA or Power Factor? If so, I'd really like to see those numbers for the Bolt - especially under standby conditions.

Thanks Again1


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm using the Belkin meters with them. They don't show the Volt Amps. If I can find one of my Kill-a-Watt meters I will try them with the Bolt.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> My 4TB Bolt is drawing 12.6 watts in standby. And when all four tuners are buffering, out of standby, it's drawing around 16 watts. It's fluctuating between 15.8 and 16.2.
> 
> I forgot to put a watt meter on the 500GB Bolt so I can't compare them right now.


resurrecting an old thread because this is pertinent info to another thread about external 3.5" HDD for the bolt ... hey @aaronwt how is your 4tb bolt configured? do you have a 3.5" drive hooked up to an external power supply? or is it using the Bolt's power?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

milo99 said:


> resurrecting an old thread because this is pertinent info to another thread about external 3.5" HDD for the bolt ... hey @aaronwt how is your 4tb bolt configured? do you have a 3.5" drive hooked up to an external power supply? or is it using the Bolt's power?


I only have an internal drive. But my last Bolt, with a 4TB drive in it from 2015, finally died last year. So I put in a 2TB Toshiba drive in October.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I only have an internal drive. But my last Bolt, with a 4TB drive in it from 2015, finally died last year. So I put in a 2TB Toshiba drive in October.


you had a 4tb 2.5" drive in there? was that SSD?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

milo99 said:


> you had a 4tb 2.5" drive in there? was that SSD?


It was a 2.5" platter drive. Shucked from a 4TB external in OCtober 2015. When the Bolt launched. I had two of them in use in Bolts. But one of them died after three years or so.

EDIT: I just looked at my Newegg purchase history. They were from Seagate Backup Plus USB drives. I got lucky and had an early firmware on the drives. People with later firmware versions had issues with those 4TB drives.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

oh interesting. didn't even realize there were 2.5 drives that big.


----------



## tabarnes19 (Feb 1, 2016)

Tivo Bolt pulls 16-17 watts.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

